# Weight of empty 210 gallon glass tank?



## Neogenesis (Jan 4, 2008)

Hey all,

I just purchased a used 210 gallon glass tank and was wondering if anyone knew the empty weight on one. I'm trying to decide whether I can get away with 3 people loading or if I need to bring 4. I'm not finding anything concrete online so any help you can provide would be great.

Thanks!!!

Scott


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

How strong are your friends? :lol:

Depending on the thickness of the glass it could be something around 340+lbs - 150kilos+. Not that much really, but it depends on what your buddies are capable of lifting - you want to make sure you've got enough strength to manhandle it rather than just lift it.

You can figure it out here, look for the "Tank Materials" weight, I just figured 1/2" glass but I wouldn't know what the standard is.
http://boonedocks.net/fishtank/ftweb.php


----------



## Britnick (Apr 18, 2008)

I just installed a 64"x24"x24" - 10mm glass with a double thickness base and I can honestly say it needed 4 people to move it safely, especially if you need to get it on a stand with a lip... Man that was hard work... I needed a cold one after that :wink:


----------



## PRSKILLER (May 26, 2008)

343lbs
http://www.aqueonproducts.com/assets/011/19784.pdf


----------



## Neogenesis (Jan 4, 2008)

right now I'm just worried about getting it loaded in my van and unloaded back at home. It will be a good 3 - 6 months till I get it up and running. I am custom building a stand, hood, and possibly a entire shelving unit around it to make it look as if it's a built in.

I just found some info stating they were around 350 lbs.... so I think I've got a good idea to go off of. The gentleman I'm buying it off of thought it was around 500 lbs....but I thought that sounded a bit too heavy.

Scott


----------



## Neogenesis (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks you guys!!!!

Scott


----------

